# Mateusz Baron 300kg deadlift for 12 reps



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

This guy recently competed at worlds strongest man and IMO has a very bright future

at just 21/22 hid deadlifting is out of this world enjoy! MONSTER

300kg x 12






360kgx5 just as easy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcukinghell he made them look easy lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bump for pure awesomeness


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

simply amazing

think will be seeing big thinks from him in future


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fook a duck!! That is immense


----------



## StrongmanBrixDK (May 2, 2012)

WTF !!! Wish i could do just one rep with 300.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jesus Christ..

He's my age??

What's with the rocking to get it up? Never seen that before or tried it, looks like he's getting to the point where it's brutally hard to carry on, in which most times I make it my last rep

Then he gets another 4 lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Jesus Christ..
> 
> He's my age??
> 
> ...


You do right mate, don't worry. I speak from first hand experience when I say don't keep pushing yourself when you know your form is going downhill. Especially on the deadlift.

When you hear that crack and you fall over in a heap over the bar you will think differently. Happened to me twice so far and now I always put them last in my back workout so my lower back isn't the first thing to fail.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

anabolik said:


> You do right mate, don't worry. I speak from first hand experience when I say don't keep pushing yourself when you know your form is going downhill. Especially on the deadlift.
> 
> When you hear that crack and you fall over in a heap over the bar you will think differently. Happened to me twice so far and now I always put them last in my back workout so my lower back isn't the first thing to fail.


well yes obviosuly dont use bad form

but Baron's form is superb and very safe indeeed


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Girl look at his body.....he works out!

Machine.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Silly strong, one to watch for sure


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> Girl look at his body.....he works out!
> 
> Machine.


Lol

Reps


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Silly strong, one to watch for sure


he could be

cant see him being able to be an elite unfortunately just way too small


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Very Impresive.

Who was the youngest winner of WSM?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Guvnor said:


> Very Impresive.
> 
> Who was the youngest winner of WSM?


good question

i have no idea

I think if i remember rightly kevin knee was youngest competitio at worlds finals at age of 20

there was a polish guy just 18 in the world qualifiers who is deffo one to watch very strong for his age


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

another vid of him

just fckin awesome especially for his size and condition

imagine how powerful he would be statically if he bulked anohter 2 stone on his frame


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Beast! Very impressive display of strength..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

this is him putting 200kg overhead with abit of push press


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sick ****


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

I think Jon Pall or Mariusz would be the youngest - think Jon Pall was 23 or 24.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Guvnor said:


> I think Jon Pall or Mariusz would be the youngest - think Jon Pall was 23 or 24.


could be mariusz first won the title at 25 i think


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are these guys genetically strong or from training since young?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Little bit jelous!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fat said:


> Are these guys genetically strong or from training since young?


some have good genetics and work hard

other start with average and work much harder


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> some have good genetics and work hard
> 
> other start with average and work much harder


Never understood what people mean by 'working hard' when it comes to lifting

You can only work out so much before it becomes counter productive, and most people enjoy the working out, so where does the hard part come into play?

Sure diet would be classed as work, but eating isn't really hard either :/ neither is sleeping or injecting copious amounts of AAS lol

Am I missing something?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Never understood what people mean by 'working hard' when it comes to lifting
> 
> You can only work out so much before it becomes counter productive, and most people enjoy the working out, so where does the hard part come into play?
> 
> ...


you obviosuly havent trained for strongman mate

trust me it is hard and trust me the harder you work the better you are

have you ever tried throwing a 145kg atlas stone up and tearing all your skin off, you ever had nosebleed because youve deadlift unhuman weight

and then force fed huge amounts of calories feeling sick so you can get stronger


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> you obviosuly havent trained for strongman mate
> 
> trust me it is hard and trust me the harder you work the better you are
> 
> ...


U mean fish fingers and bicep curls aren't enough??


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> you obviosuly havent trained for strongman mate
> 
> trust me it is hard and trust me the harder you work the better you are
> 
> ...


I guess the force feeding would be hard work, wasn't aware you had to force feed yourself as a strongman

Still, lifting unhuman weights is a good feeling, I look forward to deadlifting lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I guess the force feeding would be hard work, wasn't aware you had to force feed yourself as a strongman
> 
> Still, lifting unhuman weights is a good feeling, I look forward to deadlifting lol


trust me, whatever you think training hard is, isnt really training hard. I batter myself in the gym and i know for a fact it isnt half of what some of these guys put themselves through.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

-AC- said:


> trust me, whatever you think training hard is, isnt really training hard. I batter myself in the gym and i know for a fact it isnt half of what some of these guys put themselves through.


Agreed lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Crikey!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> I guess the force feeding would be hard work, wasn't aware you had to force feed yourself as a strongman
> 
> Still, lifting unhuman weights is a good feeling, I look forward to deadlifting lol


wasnt aware??

you think the likes of big z and brian shaw are 30 stone just on 3 meals a day?

I also look forward to training with a passion but you cant deny its hard work, if you can your not training hard enough


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U mean fish fingers and bicep curls aren't enough??


Actually made me LOL lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flol at the inspirational music and the jig he does after the 360kg deads!

Rick what do you mean he isn't big enough to be an 'Elite'? Has he not quite got the frame of some of the bigger lumps like Zydrunas or Brain Shaw?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

That's awesome! Rick don't you think if he bulked for a few years he could be elite, he reminds me of a young pudzianowski! He was never as big as z or shaw but had the package!

And I love the straps for collars on the squat vid!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

to be honest guys no i dont think he ever could

take mariusz for example, guy would get his ass kicked in any static event these days, just not big and string enough

think his max dead was around 400 where as terry hollands is around 440, shaw the same big z the same


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

polish power!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

he recently pulled 440kg from 14 inches tyre set up i believe


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> That's awesome! Rick don't you think if he bulked for a few years he could be elite, he reminds me of a young pudzianowski! He was never as big as z or shaw but had the package!
> 
> And I love the straps for collars on the squat vid!


Pudzian also had the backing of event selection - they are now much more static and much heavier. Mariusz always got his ass kicked int he Arnolds which was considered by those in the sports as the real Worlds Strongest Man, since it has gotten heavier and more about maximal weight/strength Pudz wouldn't get a look in.


----------

